# Official "Websites Not compatible with Safari" Thread.



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Many people complain of websites "Not compatible with Safari".

Let us create a thread listing all the non-compatible sites in order to help each-other out. With a long list of websites it may be possible to petition Apple to take a look into updating Safari. 

The format when you post a site should go like this:
---------------------------------------------------------------------


This website is not compatible with Safari on "dd/mm/yy"
http://www.notcompatible.com


---------------------------------------------------------------------


The List:
1. https://tulum.ccs.yorku.ca/mayalogin/login -> On "17/09/06" - VNJ85

.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll start this one off.

This website is not compatible with Safari on "17/09/06"
https://tulum.ccs.yorku.ca/mayalogin/login


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

How about the recently released public beta of Yahoo Mail.


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Air Canada!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Please post in an orderly format as mentioned in the Main Post.



macsackbut said:


> How about the recently released public beta of Yahoo Mail.





imeldamac said:


> Air Canada!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Most of the time I had no problem using Safari to book flights on the Air Canada website. The main problem is that the overall design and layout of the Air Canada website is worthless!


I used to find AC and safari were not happy with each other, but the last few transactions have been fine.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> I'll start this one off.
> 
> This website is not compatible with Safari on "17/09/06"
> https://tulum.ccs.yorku.ca/mayalogin/login


To simplify: Passport York. Anytime you need to login with your Passport York account (York mail is exempt), it takes you to a no-cookie page.

I could sit in a 500-seat lecture hall, and see about 2 dozen white laptops, compared to a half-dozen crappy ones, and yet the half-dozen can more readily drop the course on the spot if the prof sucks...

Good marketing on York's part I guess!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Try...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Many people complain of websites "Not compatible with Safari".
> 
> Let us create a thread listing all the non-compatible sites in order to help each-other out. With a long list of websites it may be possible to petition Apple to take a look into updating Safari.
> 
> ...


Why don't you petition the actual sites to make their crappy webpages work with the W3C standards? 

Apple's done nothing wrong here..


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

The Elections Ontario website...bastards.

It loads, but the search function only worked when I used my old IE 5.

It really bugs me when a government website is not compatible with Safari. Essentially means we're paying the salary of a lazy IT Director who doesn't care about anyone who doesn't use IE 6.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Humber Colleges Student Record Services, lol, 09/2006

If you use the debug menu to say that safari is IE for windows it works fine. Great isnt it?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Also tried Camino, FireFox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Netscape, none work on the York/maya login.



Thats funny, cuz I am using firefox right now to login. It works.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

If I remember right, Air Canada fixed their problem with Safari.
I wrote them a while back that I was forced to book with Westjet because the Air Canada website wouldn't let me book with Safari - their answer was that they checked into the safari problem I had and it's fixed.
I wish I had a bit of clout like that as a consumer with York...but I;m done with that university. Their comment on the web page makes me mad - it's not safari that has the problem, it's the York web site. i'm surpised the students put up with that!

Another site that has problems with Safari is Futureshop if you want to order something.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

krs said:


> Another site that has problems with Safari is Futureshop if you want to order something.


Hmmm... Not for me... What's it saying to you?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

T-hill said:


> Hmmm... Not for me... What's it saying to you?


I get this message when I place an order.












Both my billing information (expiry date included) and my email is correct - it's already stored on the FS website.
If I just ignore the message, the order goes through OK and I also receive an order confirmation from Futureshop, so they certainly recognize both my credit card info and my email.

There seems to be a general problem with dates - I have an occasional date problem with Safari on the Sunlife website as well - and then of course many people have reported the postal code problem.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> FutureShop works fine for me in Safari. Far too easy to use.


Mmmmmh......

I wonder why I get these error messages I posted above. 
Are you logging into an existing account you have already established or are you creating a new one?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

However: did you try the usual stuff of turning cookies on etc..? Do you have the most recent version of FireFox? (What version of OS do you have?)


----------

